# MK VI golf brake options



## peta8368 (Sep 7, 2005)

from what I have gathered, mk5 and mk6 brakes are the same. However, ECS tuning has told me that the mk5 gti kit will not work on the mk6 golf.

Anyone know why and/or inexpensive alternatives?? the mk5 gti kit uses 312mm rotors with a different carrier to "upgrade" the mk5 rabbit brakes. If i can do that for the mk6 golf for the same price ($300 or so) that would be great!

if anyone know, please enlighten me. thank you.


Peter


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

Are you comparing GOLF vs GTI brakes?
I'd believe golf v and vi brakes are the same and Gti v and vi brakes are the same...but golf and gti brakes are probably not exactly the same, although very similar. Perhaps a brake offset difference to fit different disk thicknesses..... (most likely the golf and gti top speeds are different even though their weights are very similar)

just my $0.02 :beer:


----------



## peta8368 (Sep 7, 2005)

I was specifically considering this:

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_V--2.5/Braking/Big_Brake_OEM/ES8707/


This comes with gti rotors and some carrier to move the caliper out to fit the bigger rotor.
This kit is fits mk5 rabbit, to upgrade to gti brakes for a very reasonable $240.


I spoke to ECS about putting that on the mk6 golf, and was told that it would not work.



Peter


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

I'd ask Zeb at 1stVW parts.com...he knows his stuff and has been a big help to me in upgrading my Rabbit...shoot him an email and ask about doing brake upgrade. If MKVI is the same as my MKV..for the fronts all you need is carriers and of course bigger discs...dustshields are the same for std and GTI set ups..rears a bit more complicated..you have to change dustshield (or ghetto cut yours up) and to do that you need to pull axle stub...get new axle stretch bolts etc....


----------

